

Open-Book Sale of Our $267K Online Store, with Full Financials - spiredigital
http://storecoach.com/blog/selling-our-267k-dollar-store

======
davehermansen
Hello there everyone! I'm the owner of the online store referenced here and
would be more than happy to answer any questions anyone has.

~~~
spiredigital
Cool listing, Dave. Shared it as I think it will be interesting to see how
this pans out. Quick question: Do you guys have the processes for this store
well documented? IE, written instructions for how to do all of the recurring
tasks like route orders, issue refunds, answers to common questions, etc?

~~~
davehermansen
Thanks, I appreciate it! Yep, we have everything extremely well documented
already for the next owner. All the ordering procedures and customer service
routines are documented and ready to go!

